# Fibonacci-Schleife als PSD



## mikkele (23. März 2010)

Hallo Martin,

super Tutorial heute
wie gesagt, bitte ich um die PSD der Goldenen-Schnitt-Fibonacci-Folge ;-)

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. März 2010)

Hi Michael,

hier wie versprochen die PSD Datei mit Goldenem Schnitt & Fibonacci Spiralen. 

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## mikkele (23. März 2010)

Danke dir, ... freu mich schon auf das nächste Tutorial 

Liebe Grüße und eine gute Nacht
Michael


----------



## Dr Dau (12. April 2010)

Hallo!

Wie versprochen?
Ich glaube ich sollte mir die Aufzeichnung erstmal zuende ansehen. :-(

Ich habe gerade angefangen dieses Gewirr an Linien nachzubauen.
Wenn ich nicht Onkel Google nach Fibonacci befragt hätte, hätte ich den Anhang wohl erst gefunden nachdem ich es fertig nachgebaut hätte. 

In der Aufzeichnung ist zu sehen dass der Ebenensatz noch Unterordner hat.
In PS6 kann man diese wohl nicht anlegen..... was zur Folge hatte dass PS mir eine Menge Fehlermeldungen beim öffnen ausgespukt hat und irgendwelche Sachen verworfen hat.
Nun habe ich 1 Ebenensatz-Ordner mit unzähligen Ebenen.
3 dieser Ebenen nennen sich "</Layer group>" und 3 weitere tragen die Namen Deiner Unterordner.
Das sind also scheinbar Überreste von den Unterordnern.
Ansonsten scheinen die übrigen Ebenen vollständig zu sein. 

Nun gut, muss ich halt 3 Ebenensätze anlegen und die jeweiligen Ebenen dorthin verschieben um nicht jeden Ebene einzeln ein-/ausblenden zu müssen. 

Trotz dieses Manko, wo Du ja nichts dafür kannst, erspart es mir aber eine Menge Arbeit. 
Daher ein fettes *DANKE* von mir. 

Aber was hat die PSD-Datei für ein komisches Seitenverhältnis?!
Kein 3:2, kein 16:9, kein 4:3, kein 16:10..... statt dessen irgendwas krummes. 
Man kann es natürlich auch entsprechend skalieren, aber bei Dir hätte ich eigentlich erwartet dass es eines der gängigen Seitenverhältnisse hat. 

Zum Workshop selbst kann ich noch nichts sagen, bin gerade erst bei der 12. Minute angekommen. 
Scheint bis jetzt aber recht interessant zu sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. April 2010)

Danke für dein Danke erstmal 

Das Seitenverhältnis der Fibonacci/Golden Section PSD spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, da es dabei lediglich um die Breiten und/oder Höhenverhältnisse innerhalb der Dokumentenfläche geht. Da vermutlich jeder andere Bildformate bearbeitet, muss man ohnehin diese neuen Ebene passend skalieren.

Übrigens finde ich es mehr als bemerkenswert, dass man eine PSD Datei aus Photoshop CS4 immernoch in einer fast 10 Jahre alten Photoshop Version vergleichsweise problemlos öffnen kann. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dr Dau (12. April 2010)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Übrigens finde ich es mehr als bemerkenswert, dass man eine PSD Datei aus Photoshop CS4 immernoch in einer fast 10 Jahre alten Photoshop Version vergleichsweise problemlos öffnen kann.


Bei dem was PS kosten kann man es ja wohl auch verlangen?! 

Ich habe es gerade mal ausprobiert..... die PSD lässt sich auch mit GIMP (v2.6.7) öffnen.
Allerdings unterstützt GIMP keine Ebenensätze (warum eigentlich nicht?!), daher werden nur die Ebenen angezeigt.
Im gegensatz zu PS6 gibt es dafür aber keine Überreste der Unterordner (und auch keine Fehlermeldungen ), es werden also nur die tatsächlichen Ebenen angezeigt.
Da muss man dann halt etwas mehr klicken um die Ebenen auszublenden.


----------

